# need a help



## NiyaAthul (Aug 16, 2017)

Hello,

I am Niya Athul from India. I have applied for Master course in a university in Sydney. I got the visa(Student subclass 500) and COE. The class will start on 6th November 2017. Is it possible for me to go to Australia on September?

We can go three months prior to class start right?


----------



## wrussell (Dec 31, 2014)

Read your visa grant letter.


----------



## NehaSharma20 (Nov 10, 2017)

hi

there is no short cut to go before date, but you can consult expert Australia immigration experts, they can suggest you with the solution for your *Australia Immigration*


----------



## Ismeria.B (Jun 5, 2018)

Hello ! Actually it should be written on your university letter but I guess you should ask them and the immigration office as well


----------

